# Metra signs contract for new passenger cars



## DSS&A (Jan 13, 2021)

Metra's Board of Directors approved a new contract to build 200 new cars with option(s) for up to an additional 300 cars.









Metra board chooses new modern passenger rail cars to replace 1950s “Gallery” cars


Metra has selected a new passenger coach design that will eventually replace the current “Gallery” cars.




chi.streetsblog.org





Here is a link to a short video with computer generated images of the exterior and interior of the new cars:

)


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 13, 2021)

Pluses: Absolutely *love* the two doorways on each side! Also like the real second level instead of the cramped galleries of the present cars. 

Possible minus: No vestibule doors is good for passenger flow but means the outside door seals better be really good, as I've seen the enclosed vestibules on some of the present cars fill up with snow in blizzard conditions.

Oddity: They don't show electric sockets at each seat, but I'm presuming in 2021 (and with Metra being pretty good about retrofitting sockets on the existing trains) that this is an oversight in the computer rendering rather than the actual cars.


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2021)

Rail News - Metra OKs purchase of 500 rail cars. For Railroad Career Professionals







www.progressiverailroading.com


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jan 14, 2021)

DSS&A said:


> Metra's Board of Directors approved a new contract to build 200 new cars with option(s) for up to an additional 300 cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful cars! I also like the split level stairs at entrance ways with common articulation level between cars. 

I do not like the stairwell in the Superliners... with upper level articulation level between cars. Hope the newer LD liners will adapt this method of passenger flow for any new bi-level designs... also eliminating the need for a transition car. 

Also like the focus on cleanliness in common areas and bathrooms. I wonder if they have employed new technologies to insure that the doorless vestibules will remain tightly closed to protect from wet / cold weather.

Anything new... anything improved... is good for rail transit in our country!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2021)

Meanwhile here in Philly we're going to be waiting for a while for our CRRC junk.. At least Metra made a good choice in builder.


----------



## TheMalahat (Jan 29, 2021)

Slightly OT but not worth a new topic, are the SD70s still on order? Id think for a retrofit design they would have arrived by now?


----------



## Amtrak_Carolinian_2020 (Feb 3, 2021)

Curious to see if Virginia Railway Express (VRE) will consider these for future gallery car replacements.


----------



## Deni (Feb 4, 2021)

The funny thing is, here in Chicago the biggest complaint I hear about this design is no more reversible seats. Typical Chicago, they act like riding backwards is a human rights violation not understanding that the Metra seat is fairly unique. They'll ***** about it for a while then forget that flipping seats was ever a thing.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 4, 2021)

Deni said:


> The funny thing is, here in Chicago the biggest complaint I hear about this design is no more reversible seats. Typical Chicago, they act like riding backwards is a human rights violation not understanding that the Metra seat is fairly unique. They'll ***** about it for a while then forget that flipping seats was ever a thing.



Once actual everyday passengers ride in these cars, the complaints will be about which lines are stuck with the old cars.


----------



## Deni (Feb 4, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Once actual everyday passengers ride in these cars, the complaints will be about which lines are stuck with the old cars.


That's exactly right.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 4, 2021)

Deni said:


> The funny thing is, here in Chicago the biggest complaint I hear about this design is no more reversible seats. Typical Chicago, they act like riding backwards is a human rights violation not understanding that the Metra seat is fairly unique. They'll ***** about it for a while then forget that flipping seats was ever a thing.



Yet Metra Electric operated with fixed seating from the 1970's to the delivery of the HIghliner II's -- without any massive passenger revolution.


----------



## west point (Feb 4, 2021)

Passengers did not know any better. I certainly did not know riding PC, Reading, EL.


----------



## Cal (Feb 10, 2021)

Well, here are my personal thoughts:

-First of I hate gallery cars. They suck. Ugly, terrible interior, one door, terrible. So this is an upgrade 

-That being said, I hate the box design with the cab car. The classic Bombardier cars, and the Rotem cars have a very similar design yet look so much better on the outside. The interior looks great, however. 

-Is this replacing the ENTIRE fleet? Or will some of the lines still have the old cars? 

-Glad to see two doors on each side, I have no idea how one of the busiest commuter railroads can withstand with one door... 

-What will happen to the electric line? 


That's all. So really, I think it's a great improvement in terms of, well everything that's practical. I just hate the look the cab car front.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 10, 2021)

There will be no change to the electric line. Their fleet is (relatively) new, and will continue to operate for a couple more decades, at least, barring some major unforeseen shift in circumstances.


----------



## railiner (Feb 10, 2021)

Just looked at the video of the new cars. As one of the comments at the end of it mentioned, the engineer sitting at the lower level, seems particularly vulnerable in most grade-crossing accident situations. I see that the HVAC components are above the 'cabs'... I think that they should have put the HVAC on the lower level, which might even make maintenance easier, and put the cabs above them. Even if they had to put a few steps from the aisle to the cabs...

BTW, what is the "firemans's" cab for? The conductor?


----------



## jis (Feb 10, 2021)

railiner said:


> BTW, what is the "firemans's" cab for? The conductor?


The Fireman with a large shovel and a small coal bucket of course


----------



## Cal (Feb 10, 2021)

railiner said:


> Just looked at the video of the new cars. As one of the comments at the end of it mentioned, the engineer sitting at the lower level, seems particularly vulnerable in most grade-crossing accident situations. I see that the HVAC components are above the 'cabs'... I think that they should have put the HVAC on the lower level, which might even make maintenance easier, and put the cabs above them. Even if they had to put a few steps from the aisle to the cabs...
> 
> BTW, what is the "firemans's" cab for? The conductor?


I believe so. 

And the Bombardier cab car, one of the most used, has their cab low to the ground. I think it will be fine,


----------



## railiner (Feb 10, 2021)

If I was an engineer, I would want to be in a locomotive, and one of the old "long hood forward" style, like the N&W used to operate...


----------



## MisterUptempo (May 14, 2021)

Didn't want to start a whole new thread on this one, but Alstom is campaigning to get VRE to join Metra in acquiring new Coradia Multilevels. The presentation might look _slightly _familiar-


----------



## Cal (May 14, 2021)

MisterUptempo said:


> Didn't want to start a whole new thread on this one, but Alstom is campaigning to get VRE to join Metra in acquiring new Coradia Multilevels. The presentation might look _slightly _familiar-



I think the cars look ugly, however are great in terms of everything else. 

It's a much needed upgrade from the gallery cars IMHO


----------



## Deni (May 17, 2021)

I agree with the comments about them looking ugly and boxy. I suspect the design is based on them needing to be able to be used interconnected with the older cars. So as to how these will be deployed I think they will have trains with a mix of old and new cars for quite a few years. Everyone with a bike will want to be on the new cars, my Dutch bike is a hard lift on the steep stairs that I currently need to use to get it on the Metra.


----------



## west point (May 17, 2021)

Does boxy mean more volume inside ? The more volume the better. That IMO is why many of us do not like Amfleets. The Siemens and Viewliners get the more volume metric !


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 17, 2021)

MisterUptempo said:


> Didn't want to start a whole new thread on this one, but Alstom is campaigning to get VRE to join Metra in acquiring new Coradia Multilevels. The presentation might look _slightly _familiar-



Beautiful modern train... with comfort and function. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (May 31, 2021)

Personally, I think I would've designed the cab cars with a more aerodynamic front end. With the way they look in the rendering, they're not aerodynamic and would likely be prone to turbulence drag.


----------



## daybeers (May 31, 2021)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Personally, I think I would've designed the cab cars with a more aerodynamic front end. With the way they look in the rendering, they're not aerodynamic and would likely be prone to turbulence drag.


I agree with you, but when you’re talking about the performance of rebuilt freight engines, I don’t think aerodynamics make much of a difference


----------



## Trogdor (May 31, 2021)

The cab cars need to be able to connect through to adjacent cars, because often cab cars will wind up in the middle of a consist. There’s not much you can do to the aerodynamics when you have a cab end and a diaphragm to work around.


----------



## west point (May 31, 2021)

If you streamline a cab car you may reduce the inside passenger capacity ?


----------



## jiml (May 31, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> The cab cars need to be able to connect through to adjacent cars, because often cab cars will wind up in the middle of a consist. There’s not much you can do to the aerodynamics when you have a cab end and a diaphragm to work around.


Yes, that is a serious limitation GO has encountered with their new cab cars, seen here:


The older ones had the diaphragm and they've retained some so they can be used mid-train.


----------



## Cal (May 31, 2021)

Metrolink's cab cars can't be used in the middle either. I don't know if they've had an issue with it


----------



## MisterUptempo (May 31, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> The cab cars need to be able to connect through to adjacent cars, because often cab cars will wind up in the middle of a consist. There’s not much you can do to the aerodynamics when you have a cab end and a diaphragm to work around.


Metra also has a tendency to keep their rolling stock for forever and a day. To that end, some of the older cab cars have had the controls removed and have gone on to serve as trailer cars, which would not be possible with a more aerodynamic front end.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 1, 2021)

MisterUptempo said:


> Metra also has a tendency to keep their rolling stock for forever and a day. To that end, some of the older cab cars have had the controls removed and have gone on to serve as trailer cars, which would not be possible with a more aerodynamic front end.



Indeed. I often see a Heritage Corridor consist deadheading from Union Station to Western Avenue yard in the morning on my way to work. Recently, the consist has been 4 or 5 (I forget the count) current or former cab cars, and maybe one regular coach.

Also, Metra has in the past (don’t know if they’re still doing it now) split consists to run shorter midday trains, leaving some of the cars at the downtown terminal to be added to another train in the afternoon. Having two active cab cars allows this to be done without any complicated switching.


----------



## railiner (Jun 1, 2021)

Except for high speed trains, I wonder how much streamlining would accomplish in a normal speed train? I suppose there have been studies to find out, but I suspect that the "streamlining" may be more for projecting a stylish modern image, than anything else....not sure...


----------



## cirdan (Jun 1, 2021)

railiner said:


> Except for high speed trains, I wonder how much streamlining would accomplish in a normal speed train? I suppose there have been studies to find out, but I suspect that the "streamlining" may be more for projecting a stylish modern image, than anything else....not sure...



I understand that the shape of the front end only has little effect on the overall drag at typical commuter train speeds. What may have a bigger effect is the overall geometry, including things such as pipes and other assemblies sticking out, including those on the underside of the train where most people won't see them.

That said, inclining windshields rather than having them flat cuts down on reflection and hence improves the engineer's view when light conditions are poor. This may be the real reason many locomotives and cab cars have inclined windshields.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 1, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> The cab cars need to be able to connect through to adjacent cars, because often cab cars will wind up in the middle of a consist. There’s not much you can do to the aerodynamics when you have a cab end and a diaphragm to work around.



There have been quite credible attempts at partially streamlining trains without sacrificing diaphragms.


----------



## jis (Jun 1, 2021)

railiner said:


> Except for high speed trains, I wonder how much streamlining would accomplish in a normal speed train? I suppose there have been studies to find out, but I suspect that the "streamlining" may be more for projecting a stylish modern image, than anything else....not sure...


I suspect it also makes room for more robust collision posts and crash energy management collapse zones.


----------



## railiner (Jun 1, 2021)

jis said:


> I suspect it also makes room for more robust collision posts and crash energy management collapse zones.


Could be...but for that, I'd rather be in a real locomotive than a cab in a coach...


----------



## cirdan (Jun 1, 2021)

jis said:


> I suspect it also makes room for more robust collision posts and crash energy management collapse zones.



Could be.

In which case that would also be an argument against diaphragms as having a huge aperture in the front of the car is bound to affect its crashworthiness.


----------



## jis (Jun 1, 2021)

cirdan said:


> Could be.
> 
> In which case that would also be an argument against diaphragms as having a huge aperture in the front of the car is bound to affect its crashworthiness.


I am no expert in this, but my understanding is that the primary components of crashworthiness are collision posts and crumple zones. Neither of those seem to implicitly exclude the possibility of having a gangway. The collisions posts are usually adjacent to the two edges of the gangway.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 1, 2021)

jis said:


> I am no expert in this, but my understanding is that the primary components of crashworthiness are collision posts and crumple zones. Neither of those seem to implicitly exclude the possibility of having a gangway. The collisions posts are usually adjacent to the two edges of the gangway.



I am no expert either, but looking at it from a physics perspective, I would say it's all about the energy having to go somewhere.

Crash posts work on the principle that the car body remains fundamentally intact and that something else will absorb the energy. For example the truck that you are hitting. Or the next car along in the train. In other words they only really work as long as something other than you is the weakest link.

Crumple zones are structures designed to absorb as much energy as possible during deformation.

If you have crumple elements across, say, two thirds of the width of the nose cone versus the same elements across the full width, those elements are going to have to absorb 50% more energy, which means that if they are made using the same method they need to be 50% deeper.


----------

